# Cooper, Golden in Darke County Shelter OH



## Sharon713 (Apr 24, 2008)

Anyone have room for one more?

http://www.darkecountyanimalshelter.com./show_pet.php?petID=1051


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I sent an email to Golden Ending Golden Retriever Rescue. I dont know if there are anymore rescues in the area


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

Thanks for emlg. for him. I would email all of the Ohio GR Rescues-they might work together for him!

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-Ohio.htm



Here is Cooper:

Pet Listing 

http://www.darkecountyanimalshelter.com./show_pet.php?petID=1051

We have Cooper at the Darke County Animal Shelter. He is a 4 year old Golden Retriever. He is golden in color with long hair. He is a very loveable dog. He is very friendly and weighs around 80 pounds. This guy will make a super companion for the right person. We also have a German Shepherd, a Border Collie, a Golden Retriever, a Shiba Enu mix and numerous other dogs. We also have cats and kittens for adoption. The Shelter hours are 8am till 4:30pm Monday-Friday and 9:00 till noon on Saturday. The Shelter is located at 5066 County Home Road in Greenville, and the phone number is 547-1645. Remember with summer fast approaching, you need to be sure your companion animals are current on their vaccinations. Be sure to contact your Veterinarian. You can see the dogs we have for adoption on our web site at www.darkecountyanimalshelter.com. Name
04150810

Age
Adult

Breed
Golden Retriever

Gender
Male

Availability
Available


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

He's gorgeous, any news on him?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He will surely be adopted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

He is Gorgeous!
Be sure to email on the Gold. Ret. Rescues in Ohio.
Maybe they can work together!

http://www.absolutelygolden.com/rescue.htm


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Any update on him?I was going to email them but could not find an email addy listed...


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I called, he has been adopted!!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

YAY!!!!Glad to hear, I couldn't get his face out of my mind!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

So Glad to hear this about the beautiful boy!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Great news. He is beautiful boy. Fronm readiun ghe list of what they had, after talking about this dog, they mention "a golden retriever" in that list with the other dogs. Does this mean there is a 2ed one there?


----------

